# الأرقام العربية عربية لا أوروبية ولا هندية



## من عباد الرحمن (21 يناير 2009)

*1. الفرق بين العدد و الرقم*​

​الرقم هو رمز يستخدم لتمثيل العدد، فالرقم ليس عددا وإنما هو شكل وصورة ترمز للعدد، وإذا كانت الأعداد ليس لها آخر فإن الأرقام عددها عشرة، والأرقام العربية اسم يطلق على سلسلة الأرقام المستخدمة في العالم، وكذلك تسمى في المخطوطات الغربية، وهي 9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-0، فرمز العدد اثنان يتكون من رقم واحد من الأرقام العربية وهو 2، ورمز العدد خمسة وعشرون يتكون من رقمين من الأرقام العربية هما الرقم5 والرقم2، ونقول العدد 25 ولا نقول الرقم 25.​ 
*2. أرقام أخرى *


عرفت الحضارة العربية سلسلة أخرى للأرقام في مشرقها لا تزال حاضرة في بعض الدول الإسلامية مثل المشرق العربي وإيران وباكستان وهي الأرقام العربية الهندية ۰-۱-۲-۳-٤-٥-٦-٧-۸-۹.​ 
*الأرقام العربية *0123456789
*العربية-الهندية *٠١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
*العربية-الهندية الشرقية*(الفارسية والأردية) ۰۱۲۳۴۵۶۷۸۹
*الهندية*(الهند الحالية) ०१२३४५६७८९
*تاميل *௧௨௩௪௫௬௭௮௯


*3. أصل الأرقام العربية *


أرجح الآراء هو أن الأرقام العربية وضعها صانع زجاج مغربي. أعطى للأرقام التسعة شكلا يتعلق بعدد الزوايا في رسم كل منها: زاوية للرقم 1 زاويتين للرقم 2 وهكذا...[1] 
فإذا كتبنا الأرقام حسب عدد الزوايا مع أن الصفر دائرة غير مزواة على هذا الشكل: ​ 


​ 


وبعد أن بقيت التسعة والصفر كما هما، ودورنا الثمانية والستة والخمسة والأربعة والثلاثة والواحد، وقلبنا الرقم اثنان والرقم سبعة. حصلنا على الشكل التالي: 



​ 

وبإيصال بعض هذه الأشكال بعضها ببعض، دون تغيير في الترتيب، نحصل على الشكل: ​ 


​ 

وهذه جملة عربية مكتوبة بالخط الكوفي (ويطلق هذا الاسم على كل الخطوط التي تميل إلى التربيع والهندسة)، وهي: وهدَفي حسابْ ، مع أن السكون هو الصفر. ​ 

*4. من حساب الجمل إلى الأرقام*


*جدول حساب الجمل*​ 
*ا **1 **ي **10 **ق **100 **غ **1000*
*ب *2 ك 20 ر 200​ 
*ج *3 ل 30 ش 300
*د *4 م 40 ت 400
*ه *5 ن 50 ث 500
*و *6 س 60 خ 600
*ز *7 ع 70 ذ 700
*ح *8 ف 80 ض 800
*ط *9 ص 90 ظ 900


الأرقام العالمية كانت تسمى الأرقام الغبارية، وفي المخطوطات القديمة تسمى الأحرف الغبارية، فللقلصادي كتاب يسمى كشف الستار عن حروف علم الغبار. والغبارية ليست نسبة إلى الغبار كما هو شائع، فقد جاء في منظومة محمد بن أحمد بن غازي (منية الحساب)[2]: 

بسيط أسماء الجميع إثنا عشر=منها تركب جميع ما *غبر*
فتسعة منها هي الآحاد=وعاشرا للعشرات زادوا
والتال للمئين والثاني عشر=ءالافها ومن هنا الطي انتشر​ 
المراد بالجميع جميع الأعداد، وغبر بمعنى بقي( كما جاء في شرحه للمنظومة) ومن هذه المنظومة يمكن أن نستنتج تفسيرا لسبب تسمية هذه الأرقام بالغبارية، من اثنا عشر اسما للأعداد(واحد-اثنان-ثلاثة-أربعة-خمسة-ستة-سبعة-ثمانية-تسعة-عشرة-مائة-ألف) يتركب ما غبر أي ما بقي من الأسماء، فاسم العدد 203 يتركب من الاسم مائة والاسم ثلاثة، وهذه ميزة تتميز بها الأرقام الغبارية عن حساب الجمل الذي ليست للأعداد فيه أسماء محددة، فالعدد 25 مثلا هو20+1+4 وهو كاد أو 8+10+7 وهو حيز أو 9+1+5+10 وهو طاهي، ناهيك عن أسماء الأعداد المختلفة. وقد استخدم العرب منذ الجاهلية إلى صدر العصر العباسي حساب الجمل، ورغم أن ابن غازي كان في القرن التاسع الهجري إلا أنهم لا زالوا يؤرخون لأعمالهم بحساب الجمل: 

تم وقد سنح في فكري وعن=أن ألغز التاريخ سبرا للفطن
سطر إذا عن الأسوس جردا=فمنتهاه كعب نصف المبتدا​والفضل بين حشوه والمنتهى=نصف لجذر صدره به زها
والمنتهى مع فضله ذو جذر =وجذره بين الحشا والصدر
وإن تأسسه يوافق عددا=*نفسي مع قومي لأحمد فدا*
صلى وسلم عليه ربنا=وآله وصحبه الحمر القنا
ما فاق ضوء الشمس نور القمر=ورنح البان نسيم السحر
وأطرب العيس بحسن النغم =حاد يسوقها لخير حرم



*5. تاريخ وضع الأرقام*

بالرجوع إلى جدول حساب الجمل نجد أن سبعة من حروف الجملة "وهدَفي حسابْ" هي آحاد في الجدول، وهو أمر يستحيل حدوثه بالصدفة: 
وبما أن حساب الجمل كان يستخدم غالبا لتدوين تاريخ الأحداث، فإن مجموع قيم "وهدَفي حسابْ" هو التاريخ الذي وضعت فيه هذه الأرقام: 6+5+4+80+10+8+60+2+1 وهو 176. 176 بالتقويم الهجري (792 بالتقويم الميلادي)، تاريخ جد ملائم لوضع هذه الأرقام، فقد كانت فيه العلوم العربية في عصرها الذهبي، كما يسبق بقليل ظهور محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي (164 - 236 هجرية). ​ 

*6. شكل الرقم 2 الأصلي*

في المخطوط، الرقم اثنان على شكله الأصلي، كما يظهر أن هذا الشكل، وهو سابق لظهور الرقم اثنان على شكل حرف z بالانتباه إلى ترقيم الصفحة 204[3]:


​ 


في المخطوط الرقم اثنان على شكل ألف مقلوبة *[4] *


 


*7. الأرقام بين المشرق العربي ومغربه *


في 176هـ كان العالم الإسلامي قد شهد انفصال الأندلس والمغرب الأقصى والأوسط عن الخلافة العباسية؛ الأمويين في الأندلس، والأدارسة في المغرب. ولو أن الأرقام الغبارية خرجت من المشرق لم يضر الدولتين شيئا في أن يتبعان الخلافة العباسية في ذلك، لكنه إذا كان العكس وهو خروج الأرقام من المغرب فلا يمكن للخلافة أن تتبع الدولتين، لذلك اتخذت الخلافة العباسية سلسلة أخرى للأرقام، وبقيت هذه الأرقام في المغرب، تجدها في المخطوطات، ومنقوشة على الخشب الذي يزين المساجد والمدارس العتيقة. كما أن الخط المغربي كان في العهد الإدريسي كوفيا. وتلك الفترة كانت المخاض لتأسيس إحدى أقدم الجامعات في العالم ( جامعة القرويين ) التي تعتبرها موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية أقدم المؤسسات التعليمية الموجودة في العالم[5]. وأيضا الأرقام العربية الهندية، أرقام عباسية، لأن البعض يحكي بأن الأرقام العربية استعملت في مصر في القرن الثالث الهجري، وهذا بعد تراجع نفوذ الخلافة العباسية في هذا القطر (قال الأستاذ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله في بحثه : العالم العربي متجه نحو استعمال الأرقام العربية المغربية : [ويذكرون أن أوراق البَرْدي المصرية القديمة الراجعة إلى القرن الثالث الهجري ، قد استعملت الأرقام الغبارية. ولكننا نتساءل: لماذا لم يتابع المصريون في القرون التالية استعمال هذه الأرقام، حيث عدلوا عنها – إذا صح أنها استعملت حقيقة – إلى الأرقام الهندية أو العربية المستعملة الآن في الشرق، ولعله من كلام بعض المستشرقين الذين يُلقون الكلام على عواهنه]). ​ 
*8. انتقال الأرقام العربية إلى أوروبا*

درس البابا سيلفيستر الثاني في الأندلس وأدخل الأرقام العربية إلى أوروبا فمن أجل ذلك يطلق عليه أحيانا بابا الأرقام[6]، وكانت أوروبا حينها تستعمل الأرقام الرومانية التي لا تساعد على إنجاز أبسط العمليات الحسابية. وقد وجد سيلفيستير الثاني صعوبة في إدخال الأرقام العربية إلى أوروبا، فالكتاب اعتقادا منهم بتفوق الثقافة الرومانية واليونانية على كل الثقافات، لم يكونوا مستعدين لتقبل أهمية الصفر ولا الأرقام العربية، فقد كانوا يعتبرون كل الحضارات الأخرى متخلفة (barbarian civilization)، لذلك قام جيربير (سيلفيستر الثاني) باختراع لوح أباكوس جديد سمي ب أباكوس جيربير[7] وهو لوح مطور عن اللوح أباكوس الروماني وأكثر فاعلية، استعمل فيه الأرقام العربية دون الصفر، لذلك تجد الصفر غير ظاهر في مخطوطات القرن العاشر والحادي عشر الميلادي.
أقدم مخطوطة أوربية مؤَرَّخة تحتوي على أرقام عربية، هي مخطوطة (فجيليانس) CodexVigilanus. وقد كُتِبت في الأندلس في شمال إسبانيا في سنة 976م. وهي محفوظة اليوم في مكتبة مدريد. ولا تحتوي على الصفر. ​ 


​ 
الصورة تبين الصفحة اليسرى رقم 12 من الكتاب (فجيليانس) (Escorial, Codex Vigilanus).



في الجانب العلوي من العمود الثاني يمكن مشاهدة نسخة قديمة لأرقامنا الحالية:


​ 


*9. ولادة الصفر مع الأرقام العربية*

حساب الهند الذي تذكره بعض المراجع العربية، هو في الحقيقة حساب ألفبائي كحساب الجمل، له 28 رمزا، لكن ترتيب النقط على الحروف جعله يبدو كحساب بتسعة رموز فقط، وابن النديم يشرح هذا بوضوح في كتاب الفهرست، فهو يقول؛ "وذكر هذا الرجل المقدم ذكره أنهم في الأكثر يكتبون بالتسعة الأحرف على هذا المثال: 


​ 
وابتداؤه أ ب ج د ه و ز ح ط فإذا بلغ إلى ط أعاد الحرف الأول ونقطته تحته على هذا المثال: 


​ 
فيكون ي ك ل م ن س ع ف ص يزاد تسعة تسعة فإذا بلغ إلى صاد يكتب على هذا المثال: 


​ 
وينقط تحت كل حرف نقطتين هكذا فيكون ق ر ش ت ث خ ذ ظ فإذا بلغ ظ كتب الحرف الأول من الأصل وهو هذا ونقط تحته ثلاث نقط هكذا: 


​ 
فيكون قد أتى على جميع حروف المعجم ويكتب ما شاء." وهذه الحروف التي رسمها ابن النديم في الفهرست [8] [9]تشبه بشكل كبير الأرقام المستخدمة في المشرق العربي وهكذا يتضح أن النقطة التي كان يعتقد أنها كانت صفرا في الهند القديمة وخاصة في الاقليم الرابع لباكستان السند، إنما كانت نقطة تحت حرف، كما هي نقط بعض حروف الأبجدية العربية، ب ج ت ث خ ذ ز ش ض ظ غ ف ق ن ي ، لكن توزيع النقط على الحروف يختلف بشكل كبير على ما كانت عليه الحروف الهندية.​ 

*المراجِع*


كتاب Georges ifrah:Histoire Universelle Des Chiffres. L'Intelligence Des Hommes Racontées Par Les Nombres Et Le Calcul.
المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
Carmen de algorismo Alexander de Villa Dei (Villedieu, Dolensis, 1170-1250)
من نسخة لكتاب "Algorismus" للمؤلف Sacrobosco الذي توفي في 1236
The Guinness Book Of Records, Published 1998, ISBN 0-5535-7895-2, P.242
«pape des chiffres»
abacus de Gerbert
The Fihrist of al-Nadīm, A Tenth-century survey of Muslim culture Bayard Dodge
الفهرست لابن النديم بتحقيق رضا-تجدد
المصدر:


http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/9tjpamixl8k8/5?domain=knol.google.com&locale=ar#


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله .......... أرقامنا مشهورة جداً لدرجة أننا لم نحافظ عليها....

بارك الله في جهودك يا زميل .


----------



## من عباد الرحمن (9 فبراير 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> الحمد لله .......... أرقامنا مشهورة جداً لدرجة أننا لم نحافظ عليها....
> 
> بارك الله في جهودك يا زميل .


 
وفيك بارك الله أشكرك على مرورك الكريم


----------



## مهندسسسس (21 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على الشرح الجميل


----------



## السيد البرنس (22 فبراير 2009)

:33:شكرا أخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## من عباد الرحمن (27 فبراير 2009)

إخواني الأفاضل مهندسسسس والسيد البرنس ومهندس المحبة
أشكر لكم مروركم الكريم


----------



## mhamalwy (21 مارس 2009)

*أرقامنا العربية المستخدمة على مدار حضارتنا عربية أصيلة*

بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة الأفاضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللًّه وبركاته

يسعدنى أن أرفق لكم رابط توصيات ندوة الأرقام العربية وأصولها التى عقدت فى القاهرة فى نهاية العام الميلادى المنصرم.
http://taareeb.multiply.com/photos/album/18/18

وأشير إلى التوصية الرابعة بصفة خاصة. كما أشير إلى وجود مرجعية لغوية عربية واحدة هى اتحاد مجامع اللغة العربية. وقد قام الاتحاد بدراسة موضوع الأرقام العربية وأصدر قراره فى هذا الموضوع كما هو واضح فى التوصية الرابعة آنفة الذكر

فهل لنا كعرب أن نكون يداً واحدة تبنى ولا نختلف على أى أمر لمجرد محاولة من البعض بحسن نية على توحيد الأمة على أمر من الأمور ولكنه طعم مسموم نفض من أخذه حروفنا العربية فى مرحلة لاحقة

وأنتهز هذه الفرصة لأرسل لكم رابط مطوية المؤتمر السنوى الخامس عشر لتعريب العلوم المقرر عقده فى أبريل القادم بإذن اللَّه بالقاهرة
http://taareeb.multiply.com/photos/album/19/19

خالص تحياتى لمن أثار موضوع الأرقام العربية وللجميع خالص احترامى

د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات
كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر، القاهرة

ملحوظة:
لتصفح توصيات مؤتمر مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة فى دورته التاسعة والستين عام ألفين وثلاثة ميلادية والتى تشير إلى موضوع الأرقام العربية نرجو الضغط على الرابط التالى
http://taareeb.multiply.com/photos/album/15/15


----------



## من عباد الرحمن (25 مارس 2009)

mhamalwy قال:


> بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الأخوة الأفاضل
> 
> ...


 
مرجعية لغوية عربية واحدة هى اتحاد مجامع اللغة العربية.
هل تريد أن تغيب العقل بتعبيرك هذا وتوهم أن هناك من يفكر للعرب ويقدم لهم أفكارا جاهزة هم في غنى عن إعمال العقل والتفكير ليقرروا في المسائل، ثم هي جمعية من الجمعيات المصرية تجتمع على مسألة يمكن أن تجتمع جمعية أخرى مصرية على نقيضها، وكيف تسميها مرجعية لغوية عربية واحدة وهي تتحدث فقط عن المشرق العربي وأين هو المغرب العربي الذي يستعمل الأرقام العربية العالمية أصلا وليس انتقالا، وكان من الانصاف أن تسمي هذه الأرقام على الأقل بالأرقام المغربية لا الأوروبية فالصغير والكبير يعلم أنها انتقلت إلى أوربا من المغرب العربي والأندلس.
ثم ماذا ننتظر من هكذا مؤتمرات لا يعلم المؤتمرين فيها أن الأرقام العالمية عربية؟ وهل ننتظر منهم أن يقدموا شيئا إلى اللغة العربية والحال أن اللغات الأجنبية واللهجات احتلت أغلب مواقعها؟
وكيف يعلم أن هذه الجمعية لا تتعامل مع البحوث المقدمة إليها بانتقائية لأن هناك فعلا دعوات حصلت من مفكرين في المشرق العربي قبل المغرب تدعو إلى استخدام الأرقام العربية العالمية:
http://iraqiwriter.com/iraqiwriter/Fouad/61.htm
وهنا الصفحة الأولى من جريدة الجمهورية:


​ 

ثم كيف يعقل أن تسمى الأرقام الهندية بالأرقام العربية الأصيلة والكل يعلم أنها أرقام سندية من باكستان ولا زالت تستخدم في باكستان ليومنا هذا_بالاضافة إلى الأرقام العربية فهي عالمية_ ناهيك عن بلاد فارس يسمونها أيضا فارسية أصيلة فهل هي أرقام سندية أصيلة أم أرقام عربية أصيلة أم فارسية أصيلة؟


----------



## ملك وائل عز العرب (20 مايو 2011)

وفق الله كل من ساهم فى إعلاء كلمة الله


----------



## Majid Kh. Ali (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه.......... تحياتي


----------

